# CD Audio troubles [SOLVED]

## Sadako

I've had my new system for acouple of weeks now, and can mount and burn cd's and play dvd's fine, but I've only recently tried ripping an audio cd with grip, which just constantly crashed upon startup, claiming it couldn't initialise /dev/cdrom (which links to hdc, which I can mount cd's on). Tried asunder and bmp, neither of which could read /dev/cdrom.

Ok, so the first simple question, and the reason this is in Kernel & Hardware; I'm using my motherboard's onboard sound, and examining it I noticed that both the mainboard and the optical drive have the same four pin connector, but neither is used. Do I need to connect the drive via this cable for digital audio playback/ripping, or is this for analog output, or what?

----------

## Sadako

Ok, figured out the problem;

Tried cdparanoia from a terminal, which complained that /dev/hdc could not be accessed, but I tried it as root, and it worked fine.

So I checked the permissions on /dev/hdc, and it belonged to the disk group, and not cdrom, as I assumed.

Adding my users to the disk group solved the problem.

Now all I gotta do is figure out why grip still keeps crashing upon startup, and asunder segfaults when I try to access the prefernces dialog.  :Confused: 

----------

